# MacBook Pro to Dell FreeBSD Console cable



## laundryboy (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a headless Dell running Freebsd. Sometimes I get into a bit of trouble and need to console into the machine. I normally have to whip out the keyboard and monitor which is a PIA. I was wondering if there is a console cable that I can use to avoid having to do that. My MacBook Pro has only USB-C ports and the Dell seems to have a male DB9 serial port. I am having trouble locating a console cable. Most are USB-C with a male DB9 port. That obviously won't work here. Does anyone have any ideas how I can console into the Dell from the Mac with this set up? Pics of the Dell PC below.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2019)

There are many USB -> serial converter cables for sale. Find one that works on MacOS and has an USB-C interface.


----------



## trev (Aug 16, 2019)

What Sir Dice said, or do waht I used to do and use a gender-bender ;-)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2019)

You're probably going to need a USB A <-> C converter as most are USB-A. You will also need a serial null-modem cable or converter. Buy one or build your own, a 3-wire null-modem will work fine.


----------

